# todays haul



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

todays deliveries while i was working.

finally uploaded the pics lol..

this detailing game is killing my bank account!!

this is mostly to show off my new CG detailing bag. but thought i'd show the rest too.

























*Chemical Guys*
CG's new detailing bag.
CG bucket(its MASSIVE!!! dont normally buy branded buckets but this has a hidden agenda)
CG red ufo applicator pad (again agenda )

*Gtechniq*
500ml of P2 
few zeroscratch microfibres(always order a couple when ordering from gtech)

*Waxamomo*
Meguiars Slide lock detail brush
Valet Pro Large Sash Brush.. (wanted 3 only had one in stock)
Gallon Pump Dispenser
3.5" DA sonus backing plate
2" rotary Dodo Micro Mount Backing plate
and a cherry maom (thanks waxamomo thats my faveourite flavour!!)

also not pictured
*Polished Bliss*
25 Sheets of Meguiars 2000 grit
Meguiars sanding block/foam core (both arrived yesterday)

flexipads rotary backing plate 5" (posted today)

and a hell of a lot of other stuff lol.. need to sort it all out and take pics, might do it friday (and ive gave some stuff away recently lol)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ignore the ghastly couch lol.. mums got some dodgy taste to put it mildly (yes i still live at home!! how do you think i can afford all this stuff!! :lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you sanding a big bus or something, 25 sheets?!?!? :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

plenty of practice on scrap panels before i sand mine ofcourse :lol:

its only 4 months old... i know its not hard to wet sand, and i should man up.. but i havent wet sanded before and polished it up... only wet sanded between coats of paint.
so want to try a few panels, wet sanding and polishing them til im confident enough to do my own car. :thumb:


unless someone has a bus they want to pay me to wetsand and polish :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I always have 4000 grit ones too...easier to polish back from imo

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

where do you get them mate?


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

That bag does look good, you put anything in it yet?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> where do you get them mate?


Polished Bliss used to do them as well as the 2000...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Yun_says said:


> That bag does look good, you put anything in it yet?


the red ufo applicator... gonna sort it out tommorow lol.

put some emergency/on the road things in it.. V7, apc, water spray, mf's that sort of thing.. theres plenty of room.
and its got a velcro cross on the bottom so it wont roll about my boot area.. its gonna be my on the road kit lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Polished Bliss used to do them as well as the 2000...
> 
> :thumb:


in the papers they only do 1000, 2000 and 3000 but out of stock on the 3000..

is it the disc's you have in 4000?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> in the papers they only do 1000, 2000 and 3000 but out of stock on the 3000..
> 
> is it the disc's you have in 4000?


Ah, sorry buddy, yes I use the disks and a DA....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got a link for the bag


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Those bags look nice....


Get more pics up! 

P.S. Sofa doesnt look too bad to me! :lol:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice haul


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/detbg.htm

im just getting some pics inside and out.. also just grabbed some stuff and filled the bag up to show what can all fit in.. (phones charging so i can use flash lol... forgot to charge it today!!)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very tidy bag...:wave:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just uploading pics (lots) and ill show you a lot more detail and what i could fit in to the bag.

really rate this as a detailing bag... prefer it to my dodo and cyc bags more compact, and with the hoops to hold the bottles they dont bounce around.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay so for some outside unfilled shots








extendable pocket
















inside. app and brush to show that its mesh pocket zipped.








2 dividers and 6 bottle loops








dividers out. bottles showing how they fit
















dividers back in









now for a couple filled, closed pics








pocket opened








inside








and now for what all fitted in.. woah surprised myself here!! (and it wasnt under stress to fit this stuff









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










all in all i fitted in.
front pocket
5 gtechniq m'fs (could have squeezed in more, and they were in a ziplock bag)

internal mesh zipped pocket
6 applicators and a sonus brush.

inside, main area
6 random CG 16oz bottles (v7, blacklight, mangocello, orange degreaser, luber & EZ creme for those interested)
small bag with some clay in it.
3 eurow mf's and 2 Dodo fantastic fur mf's
2 CG monster mf's

i could have squeezed a few more things in...

also if you took out the dividers, you could have 9-10 bottles in the main compartment.
few detailing brushes, and small bits like the clay in the bag.
few mf's sitting on top (maybe 3-4) 6 or so applicators in the mesh pocket.
then another 5-10 mf's in the front pocket..

or a host of different things lol..

:lol: have i earned my commision dave? :lol: .....

if i got commision i would be loaded by now :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol you still sure the couch aint so bad andrew?? :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

...and just as I was thinking i'd not need to buy anything for a few months, you post this :wall:

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: join the club mate.. 
blame dave, 
everytime i tell myself not to buy anything else a new thread pops up with new CG products!! then i order them and more!! :lol:

its his fault I swear :lol:

or we can blame it all on jordan.... hes the fall guy :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

how much was that little lot?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the bucket, applicator and bag came in at £39.98 from CG
the backing plates, megs brush, sonus brush and pump dispenser £31.70 from waxamomo
P2 and mf's came in at £20.88 from Gtechniq
the sanding paper and sanding pad came in at £19.90 from PB
and i have a flexipads rotary pad on order from PB at £17.95

all in, spent £129.81

and at the same time i ordered the gtech, waxamomo and PB sanding order.
i spent £41.70 on hex pads at CG :lol:

all in ive spent about 2.5-3K in 4 months.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> the bucket, applicator and bag came in at £39.98 from CG
> the backing plates, megs brush, sonus brush and pump dispenser £31.70 from waxamomo
> P2 and mf's came in at £20.88 from Gtechniq
> the sanding paper and sanding pad came in at £19.90 from PB
> ...


:doublesho that's a lot of money fella so easily done tho aint It :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bag looks very well thanks for the internal...:lol:
Bag should drop right inside the bucket also..:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice,I like the bag..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

steview said:


> :doublesho that's a lot of money fella so easily done tho aint It :thumb:


Lol your not kidding mate.. im gonna get a pic or two of my full collection today.
its ridiculous



james_death said:


> Bag looks very well thanks for the internal...:lol:
> Bag should drop right inside the bucket also..:thumb:


it does yeah, even the lid fits on, thats how dave sent it to me.

however for your boot... it has a velcro cross on the bottom so it sticks to the carpet and doesnt roll about, so wouldnt be carrying the bucket :lol:



tonyy said:


> Nice,I like the bag..


cheers :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

No stopping you is there mate, that bag is lovely :argie:

I will have a post up around thursday (hopefully) that may interest you :wave:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spuj said:


> No stopping you is there mate, that bag is lovely :argie:
> 
> I will have a post up around thursday (hopefully) that may interest you :wave:


cheers mate...
IM INTRIGUED :lol: :lol:

i got two pump dispensers and a bottle of menz 85RE today courtesy of PB

since this post i think ive had a few bits..

petes 53
cg orange snow foam
from dave ofcourse

poorboys sample kits QD and polish kits
4oz bottle of ultima paint guard 
from chris at waxamomo

some 3m 3434 masking tape and a backing plate from PB (or maybe 2 plates cant remember lol)

rotary extension bars from cueball

:lol: i cant help myself!!

order cg microfibre wash from dave last night


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> order cg microfibre wash from dave last night


:wall:

I knew there was something I forgot to order :lol:

So how do you store all of your goodies then?

Is it still stored as it were in your first product thread?


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

That bag is the nut's :thumb: I want one


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spuj said:


> :wall:
> 
> I knew there was something I forgot to order :lol:
> 
> ...


not quite mate.
ill grab a couple pics when i get home from work. 
its not the best storage solutions but it keeps it away from little hands atleast..:thumb:



Solvent Sid said:


> That bag is the nut's :thumb: I want one


cheers :thumb:
they are really cool, i was the first to order lol.. sitting waiting on it going live so i could order mine!! :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

interesting bag.......i will get one of these i think,dont need it but i like it:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

robinho said:


> interesting bag.......i will get one of these i think,dont need it but i like it:lol:


:lol: to be fair mate.. i don't *need* any of that stuff... i just WANT it !! :lol:

and yes the bags are pretty cool!! i really like it!:thumb:


----------

